# noon winter weather outlook delayed until tomorrow at noon 10/18/12!



## jtraversweather (Apr 27, 2012)

Dear PlowSite Users,

Please excuse the delay for our Canadian and U.S. winter outlook. We want this right and new data suggests major changes. We will present a comprehensive outlook Thursday 10/18/12 at 12:00 noon EDT. http://snowremovalweather.com

Thank You,

John Travers
President Weather Briefings Inc.
[email protected]


----------

